# Anyone recommend a Samick longbow?



## OutThere (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm looking to buy my first longbow but I'm on a pretty tight budget. I'm not sure what to trust for used boys and I'm not ready to jump in to the $400+ custom bows yet. Lancaster archery has a Samick 60" for $200 and a Samick Red Stag 68" for $189. Does anyone shoot a Samick? Would it be a good hunting bow?


----------



## thorwulfx (Sep 26, 2011)

I haven't shot those two you mention, but I do have a Samick Sage, which is a nice little bow for the money. You may want to look at Kegan McCabe's Omega longbow, as it is a handmade bow you can custom order, and is nearly as inexpensive as the bows you mentioned. I have one, and love the darned thing.

This is the web address:

http://omegalongbows.webs.com/

Here's a video of me shooting mine, if you're interested:






Cheers,

Patrick


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 9, 2012)

Thor talked me into getting an omega as well! Kegan is making mine right now! 

If it's still outside your price range, I have heard nothing but good things about the Samick bows. Tune your arrow properly and it will make a great hunting bow.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I have two Samick SLB longbows. I have the two lightest weights 30 and 35 pounds. The 35 actually came out at 39 when I put it on my draw board. With my long draw they measure out at 40 and 49 pounds. They are good basic D shaped longbows that are 69 inches long. They are well made and I would say a good value for the $200 I paid for them. There is nothing artistic about these bows, brown fiberglass covers the wood so I am guessing that whatever is underneath is not the best looking wood available. That does not seem to affect the way they shoot. Low cost bows like this are a good way to figure out what you really want and need before dropping big dollars on a custom made bow. Of the two bows, my favorite is the lighter one. The 30 pounder is smooth with my 610 gr wood arrows.


----------



## thorwulfx (Sep 26, 2011)

Angel, 

I sure hope you like it! Don't want to have half the forum angry with me. Still, everyone I know who has one has liked 'em, so I think things will be okay.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

OutThere said:


> I'm looking to buy my first longbow but I'm on a pretty tight budget. I'm not sure what to trust for used boys and I'm not ready to jump in to the $400+ custom bows yet. Lancaster archery has a Samick 60" for $200 and a Samick Red Stag 68" for $189. Does anyone shoot a Samick? Would it be a good hunting bow?


Samick now has the Avante riser, which is an ILF bow and a takedown but it is around $127.00 but you then have to buy limbs. From everyone I've read on here the Omega bow is really nice and one to seriously consider. Kegan is great to deal with......


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Out -

One of my Olympic guys is using a Samick LB for some SCA stuff he's doing. The bow is a basic design, and he does well with it, he did modify the grip to be more "recurve-like". I can't try the bow, as he's a southpaw.

Viper1 out.


----------



## northern boy (Aug 25, 2010)

If you want to use it for hunting I recommen the omega over the samick ca 60 or other samick 68 in longbow Both the samicks are mild r/d the omega is more radical r/d an has great speed. The omega will be about 10 fps faster with the same weight bow. I have a 62" 40# omega bow is very fast for the poundage I draw 27 an the 40# omega is more then enough for deer size game. I got a un-funished an funished it myself very easy to do. I,m going to have to reshape the grip on the omega it doesn,t fit me right easy to do. If this is going to be your first I think a 35# omega would work for hunting also if you have a 27" draw or longer. That said the samick ca 60 looks to be a nice bow for the money if you draw 28 or less if draw more then verna 64" would be nice also. P.s 68'' bow is a little long to carry in the woods. But people do it all the time also.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I'm considering the 68" Trailblazer for the upcoming NFAA Longbow class. Mainly because it has a fairly high grip, FF capable limb tips and its cheap. I may "improve" the grip and centershot depending on how it functions once I shoot it.

-Grant


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

grantmac said:


> I'm considering the 68" Trailblazer for the upcoming NFAA Longbow class. Mainly because it has a fairly high grip, FF capable limb tips and its cheap. I may "improve" the grip and centershot depending on how it functions once I shoot it.
> 
> -Grant


Who makes the Trailblazer?


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Samick.


----------



## scout4 (May 18, 2010)

Also try Greatree archery, they have a longbow called solo, make it in 3 models. scout4


----------



## Jeb-D. (Sep 21, 2011)

scout4 said:


> Also try Greatree archery, they have a longbow called solo, make it in 3 models. scout4


 I picked up a Solo Black a couple weeks back. Some dealer on Ebay sells them for $189 + free shipping w/ 1 year warranty. It will take a FF string, but I am shooting the dacron string that came with the bow for now. 

I'm happy with it so far. Coming from a recurve, I was surprised how little time it took to get used to the low wrist grip. One thing about the Solo, is the front of the grip (where the fingers are) feels a little poof-y. I removed the leather strip that runs underneath the laces and it felt much better. Then I relaced the lace with a thinner one and it feels perfect now. 

There were some reports of d-lamination, though it seems to primarily be the bamboo model. There are also reports of samick longbows d-laminating so I figured the risk was about equal.


----------



## bigtone1411 (Nov 3, 2011)

I am with Thorwulfx, if you are in the market for an inexpensive longbow, you should give the Omega by Kegan a shot.


----------



## Brianlocal3 (Dec 14, 2011)

I shot a Greattree solo black and it was a nice shooter. I'm pretty sure the Samick would be fine. I was worried about Delams after the reports on them, but I'm sure it's not that common.


----------



## Leafwalker (Oct 7, 2008)

I was looking for an inexpensive longbow a year back and picked up a Samick Trailblazer, 30#. I like it over the Red Stag because of the larger grip, though it has a fair amount of hand shock. It's really a basic, lightweight longbow that is fastflight-compatible.

If I could do it all over again, I'd wait until Kegan was selling the Omegas and would have picked up one of them. They're the right price, lots of people like them and you can get your questions answered about it right here.


----------



## ripforce (Feb 15, 2010)

Go with the OMEGA, bow is outstanding for the money, Kegan is a great guy too!


----------



## OutThere (Feb 2, 2011)

After some more research, and your comments, the choice is becoming pretty clear. I'll be placing an order for an Omega within the month.


----------

